# to build or to buy? that is the question



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

ok i was wondering what do you think is better, to build your cage or to buy it?


----------



## cjshrader (Feb 15, 2007)

I was originally going to build my own cage, but let me tell you, I don't regret in the least buying it instead. Building almost always costs more than you think it will, and you may not have access to all the tools or materials you'd need.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

For me, buying is better. Buying and adapting would be fine, but if I attempted to build I'd probably cripple myself. :lol:


----------



## lostbutnotforgot (Apr 19, 2007)

After doing a lot of research (and being honest with myself about my building abilities) buying is definitely in my best interest.


----------



## :Ash: (Feb 25, 2007)

I agree with everyone else, unless you're just really handy and have the tools lying around then you probably should just buy. You'll end up with a sturdier cage and the cost would probably be about the same.


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

definitely buying..although most places rip you off with the price! :lol: 
if i had any sort of handywork skills i might try it, but i don't. 
i'd also really fear the cage collapsing with my ratties inside if i did build one!


----------



## glindella (Sep 9, 2007)

I think its much easier (and probably much more cost efficient) for me to buy a cage.


----------



## BlueSkyy (Sep 27, 2007)

i did both  bought a cage and built a lighter "travel cage" for when i visit my parents on holidays

building takes longer and is harder, but it makes you more proud of the finished project. and you can cater to you and your ratties' needs if you build yourself!


----------



## kaylaface (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm going to try and build one. ^_^ At least I think I am. I went to buy one today, and then realized that I could buy the materials and make a huge one for just a little more.


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

Well i like to buy, but their current cage is a bird cage and i built levels. Its huge.


----------



## cappy (Oct 9, 2007)

i have only bought 2 cage's and i have 10 cage's i have built 8 cage's and when you build a bunch of cage's at once i find it cheeper then buying 8 cage's plus i am decently good with the stuff neede to build a rat cage


----------



## messiejessie (Oct 11, 2007)

I say build. I'm a new rat owner so I don't have as much experience as you guys but I built The Grotto http://www.dapper.com.au/grotto2.htm and it is the coolest thing I've ever seen. Cost less than 50 bucks and is way bigger than some I've seen for $180.


----------

